# Newbie in need of bike slection help please..($700 budget)



## cnorth (Feb 15, 2012)

Okay I have been pondering about riding for the past few years.. I have always been very active sport wise, but the past 10 years I have stopped.. I tried the gym, but it is not for me, so I thought about riding.. I used to ride BMX years ago and loved it, I have road some MTBs over the years but I am thinking that I would really enjoy the road bike. So I would apprectiate some suggestions on some road bikes for about a $700 budget.. I know nothing about the road bikes.. I went to a few shops today and had a Giant and a Specialized Allex.. Are these good bikes to start out on.. I dont know what type the Giant was, only that I could get it for around $700.. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## Jett (Mar 21, 2004)

cnorth said:


> Okay I have been pondering about riding for the past few years.. I have always been very active sport wise, but the past 10 years I have stopped.. I tried the gym, but it is not for me, so I thought about riding.. I used to ride BMX years ago and loved it, I have road some MTBs over the years but I am thinking that I would really enjoy the road bike. So I would apprectiate some suggestions on some road bikes for about a $700 budget.. I know nothing about the road bikes.. I went to a few shops today and had a Giant and a Specialized Allex.. Are these good bikes to start out on.. I dont know what type the Giant was, only that I could get it for around $700.. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated..


Both Giant and Specialized produce excellent bikes. 

Bikes at the $700 price point are more or less the same. So the thing you should be concentrating on is fit. The fit is the most important factor in determining which bike to get. Go your LBSs and do test rides. Once you narrow down the bikes that fits you the best, then figure out which one looks better to you and get that one.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Open the flood gates! You will get as many different suggestions as there will be respondents. Some of the key things to look out for include:

- First and foremost ensure you get a frame size that fits. A good bike shop will help you with that. There are 2-3 frames sizes you can ride so get the one that is most comfortable for you. Research "road bike fit" if you want to be armed with some knowledge before you go in.
- Buy the best frameset you can get for the money. Components and wheels can be changed out later, if you like the sport and stick with it.

As far as manufacturers go, almost everyone has their favorites, and many have their despised brands. I tend to think there are very few bad bikes being sold in good bike shops. Focus on the fit and quality. If it feels good, buy it and ride it! 

If you want detailed comparisons on bike builds, we can help you with that--just need to know very specifically model year, manuf, and model, with components and wheels.

Good luck, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

If you haven't already done so, you might want to give this thread a read:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/beginners-corner/bike-shopping-272747.html

Some good general info/ tips on how the bike buying process should (and should not) go.

Initially, try to define the type of riding you want to do and what your longer range goals are. Most cyclists fit into the 'recreational' category, but that's so broad it could mean anything from casual to avid, so further defining type (fitness/ training, race, endurance, charity rides) is a plus. Once you have intended uses pinned down, you can focus on the types of bikes that would best suite them. 

Given your price range, a number of drop bar bikes could be considered, but if you're staying with short distance rides (~25 miles) you might want to consider a hybrid. They cost a little less and are somewhat easier to fit, but the disadvantage is that the longer the ride, the less comfortable they tend to be, primarily due to the lack of hand positions (among other factors). 

Assuming all riding will be on road, I see your options being hybrid and both race/ relaxed drop bar bikes. I don't know which Giant model you saw, so cannot comment, but the Specialized Allez is considered a race bike, with requisite short wheelbase/ quick handling and fairly aggressive rider position. By comparison, a relaxed geometry bike would be something like a Giant Defy, with taller head tube and slightly longer wheelbase. Generally speaking, steering will be slightly slower (some say predictable) and rider position being slightly more upright.

No matter which option you decide on, after intended uses are defined, sizing/ fit come next and are important to get right, so (as is touched on in the other thread) finding and working with a reputable LBS is important. They'll prove a valuable resource post-purchase as well, many offering tune-up's, tweaks to fit, classes on bike maintenance and group rides, not to mention discounts on accessories.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I had a problem with my commute bike and had to throw it out back in December. While ultimately I ended up buying a bike from a friend, I test rode the Torker Interurban while I was trying to figure out what to do.

I was quite impressed. It's lower than your budget, but honestly, the selection is pretty sparse until you get to higher figures, and besides, it leaves you some money left over to pay tax and buy some accessories if you don't still have all that you need. Here's a review from about a year ago...

Torker InterUrban First Impressions « Urban Velo

My bottom-line impression was that it's basic but has everything you need, including a compact crank, nice for people who live somewhere with hills and somewhat uncommon in this price bracket, and has a lot of flexibility. Nominal sizing is totally bizarre, so size by top tube length or just get what feels right.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

Pretty solid advice above. And all in about an hour! Hot damn!


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

*SHIMANO 105, 30 Spd 2012 Gravity Comp 30 $799*
Advanced 30 Spd Semi-Compact AL Frame, Carbon Aero Fork
 Gravity Comp30 | Save up to 60% off new road bikes


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't forget to look into any used bikes your LBS' may have. The one I have ended up doing business with almost exclusively is always taking trades. You may find a great deal..and build a relationship with a shop in the process...important for when it's time to move up. 

As said several times above, however, sizing is key.


----------



## cnorth (Feb 15, 2012)

thanks all for the advice.. I plan on riding road.. I would like to get where I can ride long distances.. I will buy from a LBS for I have two within 75 miles of my home... The second bike store I went to, they would not even talk about selling me a bike until they took all my measurments.....I liked that...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cnorth said:


> thanks all for the advice.. I plan on riding road.. I would like to get where I can ride long distances.. I will buy from a LBS for I have two within 75 miles of my home... The second bike store I went to, they would not even talk about selling me a bike until they took all my measurments.....I liked that...


Given your long(er) range goals, I'd suggest staying with a drop bar bike. The Allez is a fine choice, but before deciding try some other brands/ models, mixing in a couple of the 'relaxed' geo bikes like the Specialized Secteur and Giant Defy, among others. This will give you some exposure to the differences (albeit, subtle) between brands/ models.

As was stated, this being a competitive market, components (and specs in general) tend to be more similar than different. That said, there are sometimes differences in spoke counts/ lacing on wheelsets, functionality of shifters and gearing (compact/ std. double/ triple cranksets) and cassette ranges, so some things to consider and discuss with your LBS's. 

Lastly, kudo's to the shop that focused on the importance of sizing you. I like that too! :thumbsup:


----------



## cnorth (Feb 15, 2012)

O i got the models so tell what you think:

specialized sector
giant defy 3
felt 95


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cnorth said:


> O i got the models so tell what you think:
> 
> specialized sector - relaxed geo
> giant defy 3 - relaxed geo
> felt 95 - ?


Except for the Felt, I categorized them for you. That's a good sampling, so try them along with the Allez and see what you think.

Re: the Felt - they make an F95 (race geo) and Z95 (relaxed geo), so try to pin that down along with model years (because specs change). Then we can give you more detailed feedback.


----------



## atxrider (Feb 16, 2012)

I was thinking about a Giant defy as my first bike too!


----------



## jonshonda (Oct 23, 2011)

I personally like to buy used. I spent $300 on an 04 Specialized allez, and figured that $300 would get me no where on anything new. That way I don't have to worry too much if I lay it down.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

jonshonda said:


> I personally like to buy used. I spent $300 on an 04 Specialized allez, and figured that $300 would get me no where on anything new. That way I don't have to worry too much if I lay it down.


On the one hand, I think you're too worried about crashing it. With road bikes, that's very infrequent and usually if you do crash it, you just mess up some bar tape.

On the other hand, people do get too precious about their bikes at times. They do get crashed, get dirty, etc. And if you're competing, you're almost guaranteed some contact and the occasional crash. Still, it's more F1 than stock or rally car.


----------



## mkward1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Agreed


----------



## 1bamafan14 (Jan 24, 2012)

I would go new if I could all afford it. I bought a bike used for $350 and it took another $400 to upgrade it and have it tuned. So in the end most LBS throw in the first tune for free and you can discounts on accessories.


----------



## *bigG* (Jan 10, 2012)

I test rode the Defy 3 before buying the F95. I felt like both frames were equally comfortable for me. So on that I went with the bike with greater components for the price, the F95 (Tiagra RD over Sora). I'm pleased with my purchase too.

But as many others have stated, pick the bike that is comfortable for you and ride the hell out of it!


----------



## Ie5killaz (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey guys, I too was looking for a bike to ride. I headed to the local LBS and they were extremely helpful. The shop has been around for 51 years. I told them I was new to bikes and I wanted a good introduction bike. They recommended a Scott S40 2012, I took it for a spin and it felt really solid. I just wanted some advice on bike selection. Anything similar or comparable to the Scott? I live in California and the weather is always fair. I plan on riding to work which is about 15 miles round trip. I plan to ride heavy, and ride often. Definitely doing some distance rides with the co-workers in the future. 

My budget is $950 including sales tax. Sales tax in ridiculous in Cali. Your advice would be really appreciated. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## 1bamafan14 (Jan 24, 2012)

I would look at a Trek 1.1. Good bike for the money. I would also checkout Craig's list. You can find some pretty good deals on bikes from folks that thought they would love cycling but instead hate it. Mybfirst bike (before I wrecked it) was a $1300 bike I paid $650 for it. I drove three hours one way to get but it was worth it.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Ie5killaz said:


> Hey guys, I too was looking for a bike to ride. I headed to the local LBS and they were extremely helpful. The shop has been around for 51 years. I told them I was new to bikes and I wanted a good introduction bike. They recommended a Scott S40 2012, I took it for a spin and it felt really solid. I just wanted some advice on bike selection. Anything similar or comparable to the Scott? I live in California and the weather is always fair. I plan on riding to work which is about 15 miles round trip. I plan to ride heavy, and ride often. Definitely doing some distance rides with the co-workers in the future.
> 
> My budget is $950 including sales tax. Sales tax in ridiculous in Cali. Your advice would be really appreciated. Thanks a lot guys.


You can do a lot better than the Scott S40 ... take a look online :thumbsup:
A Better component group and frame with no tax and free shipping.

*Shimano 105 Carbon Seat Stay Fuji ACR 2.0 $895*
Road Bikes - Road - Fuji ACR 2.0 Road bikes


----------



## triathlonandy (Feb 25, 2012)

Theres plenty of good deals and good bikes for under a grand. Hope you find the one that's right. Good luck.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ie5killaz said:


> Hey guys, I too was looking for a bike to ride. I headed to the local LBS and they were extremely helpful. The shop has been around for 51 years. I told them I was new to bikes and I wanted a good introduction bike. They recommended a Scott S40 2012, I took it for a spin and it felt really solid. I just wanted some advice on bike selection. Anything similar or comparable to the Scott? I live in California and the weather is always fair. I plan on riding to work which is about 15 miles round trip. I plan to ride heavy, and ride often. Definitely doing some distance rides with the co-workers in the future.
> 
> My budget is $950 including sales tax. Sales tax in ridiculous in Cali. Your advice would be really appreciated. Thanks a lot guys.


Two fundamentals to finding the right bike _for you_ are 1) defining intended uses and 2) getting sized/ fitted to bikes that both meet those needs and have geo that best suites your anatomy. 

LBS's can help with these and more, like test rides, post purchase tune ups/ tweaks to fit, discounts on accessories, group rides, so they'll remain a valuable resource to you.

Since you've pretty well defined your uses, rather than us suggest other makes/ models that might be of interest, I suggest updating us providing some info on what's available at LBS's in your area. Specialized, Giant, C'dale (among others) all offer bikes that suite your stated purposes, but if they're not available in your area (or within travel distance), our suggestions are moot.


----------



## veinotte (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey, I am in the same situation but am trying to decide between a 2011 Secteur compact at $850, a 2012 Trek 1.1 at $739, or a 2012 Fuji Newest 4 at $640. All prices in Canadian. I realize there are probably not alot of differences at these price ranges but any imput would be appreciated. Thanks,


----------



## 1bamafan14 (Jan 24, 2012)

veinotte said:


> Hey, I am in the same situation but am trying to decide between a 2011 Secteur compact at $850, a 2012 Trek 1.1 at $739, or a 2012 Fuji Newest 4 at $640. All prices in Canadian. I realize there are probably not alot of differences at these price ranges but any imput would be appreciated. Thanks,


To me Trek is the way to go. I have always ben impressed with their products. I have had a 1000 series (same as 1.1) and really liked it. Components are not the best (Sora) but they can be upgraded later. I now have a 2.1 and absolutely ove it too. Trek is the best. They also have awesome customer service if you ever need them.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

veinotte said:


> Hey, I am in the same situation but am trying to decide between a 2011 Secteur compact at $850, a 2012 Trek 1.1 at $739, or a 2012 Fuji Newest 4 at $640. All prices in Canadian. I realize there are probably not alot of differences at these price ranges but any imput would be appreciated. Thanks,


My first road bike was a secteur sport. Great bike. Has some shortcomings but you will find those with most bikes in that price range. 

The best advice is to test a few.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

NJBiker72 said:


> My first road bike was a secteur sport. Great bike. Has some shortcomings but you will find those with most bikes in that price range.
> 
> *The best advice is to test a few*.


I agree. No bike is "the best" for every rider, and if it were all others would be out of business.

Standard advice here. Visit a few reputable LBS's, discuss your intended purposes/ goals (the better ones will ask), then get sized/ fitted to bikes of interest and head out on test rides. Focus on fit/ feel, ride and handling along with placement/ feel/ function of the shifters. 

Some tips I'd include are asking the shops to equalize tire pressures based on tire size and total rider weight so you can better compare ride qualities, and NOT disregarding a bike because 'it shifted poorly'. More times than not, that's a simple adjustment and not a reflection of the groupsets quality. Unless, of course, you're in Walmart.


----------



## bucekeymatt2002 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm in the same boat. Looking to stay "reasonable" with first road bike purchase. I am a finicky person who likes high end stuff as well, so staying around $700 seems hard. Here is my idea on how to proceed. Since I know I at least want tiagra but would like 105 or SRAM my thought is to online. I have a good relationship with my LBS. I am willing to pay them to fit me to an online bike they don't offer. They get my business on everything else anyway. I have found some site that offer good prices (at least I think so) on Scott speedsters. I also would consider bikesdirect or bikeisland. I know many will try to steer me away from either of those but if I know the specs and geo and have a professional fitting can't I make this work? My reason is simple. A Trek or Fuji with Sora might work fine for my needs from LBS but I will have wanderlust for higher end components. I can get a 105 equipped carbon framed bike online in my price range. If money weren't a concern, I would just get the 2011 Pinnerello they have with Ultegra stuff they have left over for 1500. The only future upgrade I can see for me would be wheels but that would be a year or two off.

Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## bucekeymatt2002 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just thought I would mention since i forgot to in last posting, Craigslist around here in terrible. Nothing but really small/large bike and rusty 1980 Schwinn Varsities(overpriced). My thoughts are the Windsor Fens with 105 or Mercier Corvus AL Ultegra from bikeisland since I don't mind a scuff here or there. 
Only concern here is weight. I think Scott speedster may be lighter. SOMEONE PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bucekeymatt2002 said:


> I'm in the same boat. Looking to stay "reasonable" with first road bike purchase. I am a finicky person who likes high end stuff as well, so staying around $700 seems hard. Here is my idea on how to proceed. Since I know I at least want tiagra but would like 105 or SRAM my thought is to online. I have a good relationship with my LBS. I am willing to pay them to fit me to an online bike they don't offer. They get my business on everything else anyway. I have found some site that offer good prices (at least I think so) on Scott speedsters. I also would consider bikesdirect or bikeisland. I know many will try to steer me away from either of those but if I know the specs and geo and have a professional fitting can't I make this work? My reason is simple. A Trek or Fuji with Sora might work fine for my needs from LBS but I will have wanderlust for higher end components. I can get a 105 equipped carbon framed bike online in my price range. If money weren't a concern, I would just get the 2011 Pinnerello they have with Ultegra stuff they have left over for 1500. The only future upgrade I can see for me would be wheels but that would be a year or two off.
> 
> Any suggestions are welcome.


With some care, your plan to buy online is workable, but IMO a couple of key points are worth noting.

First, the obvious one is that buying online is essentially buying sight unseen with no test rides beforehand. Next, remember that you have to take care in getting sizing right_ before_ you can expect your LBS (or anyone else) to get a good fit from your new bike. 

With the sizing/ fit sequence in mind, I'd change the order that you'd go about this process. As much as possible, hone in on the online model or models you're interested in. Visit your LBS with the sizes/ geo charts, tell them your plan and ask that they do a standard fitting (which in your case will be a sizing assessment) using a bike in their stock. From there, compare its _geo_ not to be confused with frame size) to that of your online models. The closer the geo, the closer fit your will be (to the 'test' bike). If you have any questions/ concerns about the differences, ask here or at your shop. 

Your LBS may or may not charge for this service, but IMO even if they do it's worth it because it'll better the odds of you getting a bike meeting your sizing requirements. And (as stated) that has to be right for a fitting to go well.

Beyond the sizing/ fit issues, keep in mind some of the added costs of buying online. Once you purchase the bike, you'll need to have final assembly, tuning and a fitting done. Unless you go the do-it-yourself route (and are capable of doing so), these are all added costs to be tallied along with the purchase price. This usually narrows the gap (in savings).

Lastly, while it's a given that we all want the most for our money, the very nature of cycling dictates that we think of 'value' in slightly different terms. By that I mean, getting assistance with what models might better suite our intended uses, sizing/ fitting assistance, test riding bikes before committing to a purchase, final assembly, tuning, warranty assistance (if needed), post purchase services/ discounts on accessories.... are all value added from LBS's that aren't available online. So, there's far more to this than simply getting upgraded shifters. Realistically speaking, there _are_ trade offs and only you can decide if they're worth it.

BTW, re: Scott Speedsters. I don't believe online sales are allowed. Only 'in store' purchases.


----------



## Nickrp83 (Dec 30, 2009)

AndrwSwitch said:


> On the one hand, I think you're too worried about crashing it. With road bikes, that's very infrequent and usually if you do crash it, you just mess up some bar tape.
> 
> On the other hand, people do get too precious about their bikes at times. They do get crashed, get dirty, etc. And if you're competing, you're almost guaranteed some contact and the occasional crash. Still, it's more F1 than stock or rally car.


HAHAHA agreed! I have a friend who is so worried about all his bikes, (road, mnt, DH mnt) he wraps them in towels on his bike rack, will sacrafice his body to protect in a crash ect. Its to the point of a running joke. That said, my mountain bike isnt in "like new" condition like all his bikes are, but the perform the same. few scratches wont make a difference...its gonna happen, just like a new car. As far as my road bike, picking up my new one today (Specialized Sectour 700 bucks out the door). This is my 2nd road bike, but i took about 2 years off. My first was an allez that i put a few 1000 miles on, it had a few scratches and scuffs, but I never laid it down. and i did alot of rush hour riding ect, so i wouldnt worry too much about crashing it. 

As far as OP's question, I got my Allez for 600 and my Sectuer for 700. I wanted a more relaxed geo then my Allez cause I like the to do long rides and want to do some bikepacking so a more relaxed position was prefereable for bike number two. With that said, the Allez was a great bike to start with and a great price. just my $.02


----------



## epicus07 (Aug 3, 2009)

Buy an amazing steel racing bike on CLIST


----------

